# price list in excel/word?



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm getting to the next step in selling to retail stores...

so far i have
flyers
mini catalogs/portfolios
stickers
press release...almost done
website/online store
business info/sales tax id
belt buckle line


now i need a price sheet layout to work with thats is excel or word....

if anyone has a good layout or can suggest some samples to view, it would help out

thanks

b


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

will see if we have our old one still. Will post tomorrow if We do when I get back to the office


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

If possible do your price list in excel since its more numbers friendly.
Buyers will love you for it.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm still figuring out how to do the borders/layouts/etc in excel...... then all the sum/totals/etc....... gets a bit tricky

b


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll look for a nice one I have where you can hide some mark-up coeficient so that you can print it to show the blank price list to your customer and still keep your margin hidden. Give me your e-mail address and I'll mail it to you (sometimes I have difficulties PMing members...)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If anybody has one they want to share, you can also upload it to the forums as an attachment.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have always done mine in Word as I do most things....but I do know Excel....not sure if you need to sum columns or are these just the prices of your items?

Whichever program is easiest for you to use and you dont have to sum the figures, you are okay with Word. Today, people are very moved with Excel and Excel isnt always the best route to take.

I have seen peop esp attys put some of the weirdest thing into Excel.

If I can be of assistance, let me know. I do okay with Excel.



237am said:


> i'm getting to the next step in selling to retail stores...
> 
> so far i have
> flyers
> ...


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I'm looking for a pricelist in word or excel?
Can anyone help me?
I have one that i believe is in excel but when it opens its in html
and I cant get in contact with my brother to fing =d out how he opened it>
Joseph if your on the forum, contact me


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

...wouldn't mind checking out some of the excel price lists/order sheets either if anyone could upload/mail them...have an idea of what they need to contain and will be able to do them in Excel fine but would like to see another, tried and tested one, to make sure ours are correct..thanks..


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

So, I got the spreadsheet and yes it opens!
Its a good one. but im gonna keep using my system. The speadsheet is good for 1 color and mulitcolor jobs with 1 location printing, but not if your trying to get 2 locations. I'll be happy to send it to you, just let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2009)

I used Adobe InDesign for our Screen Printing & Embroidery shops Pricing Guide.

It is great because you have layout freedom, where excel & word are very limiting. Also, you can incorporate your brands image much better by using backgrounds & custom graphics. 

I believe you can import excel files that contain your formulas... but I'm not positive.


----------



## mdcorral (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I used Adobe InDesign for our Screen Printing & Embroidery shops Pricing Guide.
> 
> It is great because you have layout freedom, where excel & word are very limiting. Also, you can incorporate your brands image much better by using backgrounds & custom graphics.
> 
> I believe you can import excel files that contain your formulas... but I'm not positive.


thanks [email protected]!


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

mdcorral said:


> thanks [email protected]!


what you have isnice to look at but when you have customers who wasn't an exacquote, you need a pricing calculator. Have created a very easy to 
Us calculator that will allow u to make a sale in less than 1 minute


----------



## bedard03 (Mar 6, 2013)

can you send it to me please!


----------



## Klocke28 (May 5, 2011)

thanks [email protected]!


----------

